# Whistle accessory for a tea kettle?



## jessicacarr (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there such thing as a whistler accessory part for tea kettles that do not have a whistler?

I am have found a tea kettle I want, but it does not have a whistler.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2012)

If you are handy, I found this that may help.

How to Turn Your Tea Kettle Into a Whistling Tea Kettle | eHow.com


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 11, 2012)

You could check out yard sales and resale shops for old kettles with a removable whistler too.


----------

